# unknown tortoise found in yard



## tortoisenana (Apr 25, 2019)

We found this little guy in our yard. What kind is he/she? Does any one know?


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Apr 25, 2019)

I think that's a Texas tortoise _Gopherus berlandieri_


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Apr 25, 2019)

Nice find!


----------



## CarolM (Apr 25, 2019)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I think that's a Texas tortoise _Gopherus berlandieri_


I was going to say Red foot. [emoji23] But then you would know a Red Foot.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 25, 2019)

A dry and dusty Gopher type.
So I'd GUESS that @Toddrickfl1 is correct.
Check with local laws. In many states handling or interfering with indigenous tortoises is a crime.

(Like here in Florida)


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Apr 25, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> A dry and dusty Gopher type.
> So I'd GUESS that @Toddrickfl1 is correct.
> Check with local laws. In many states handling or interfering with indigenous tortoises is a crime.
> 
> (Like here in Florida)


Yes if it is a Texas tortoise it's illegal to collect or possess them I believe.


----------



## tortoisenana (Apr 25, 2019)

I think y'all are correct that it is a "Texas tortoise" I think it was attracted to my yard due to the plantings and landscaping for my 4 Sulcata Tortoises. I gave it some water in a flat plant saucer and it got in and stayed over an hour. The Sulcatas have their separate enclosers with good fencing/barriers so they can't get out and it can't get inside their enclosures. But my lawn just has a barbed wire fence so animals come in from time to time. So It's out there eatting the grass in my yard and he/she is welcome as long as he/she wishes to eat my lawn. And I guess if it got in, it can get out. So he/she is free to go about his/her business. lol


----------



## Matthew M. (Apr 26, 2019)

I think I remember someone telling me that Texas Tortoises are prone to a certain type of disease that can be transmitted to other tortoises and can be lethal. So, I would make sure he doesn't get to close to your Sulcatas, just in case.


----------



## tortoisenana (Apr 26, 2019)

Matthew M. said:


> I think I remember someone telling me that Texas Tortoises are prone to a certain type of disease that can be transmitted to other tortoises and can be lethal. So, I would make sure he doesn't get to close to your Sulcatas, just in case.


Oh it can't get to the sulcatas enclosures which has concrete block walls all the way around. And he's still here today. I gave him more water and he just went right to it and got right on in. He seems to like my grass a lot, good thing coz it is starting to get a little long.


----------



## lynnedit (Apr 26, 2019)

It sounds like he landed in a good place. I’m sure he/she appreciates the water!


----------



## tortoisenana (Apr 26, 2019)

Still there, wandering around like he lives here. And he goes back to the water dish often. I guess he was patched. I just hope when he leaves he goes east coz the neighbors over there have a nature reserve. So maybe he won't get run oveby any stupid people who think it's a game to run over turtles.


----------



## Topaz2019 (Apr 26, 2019)

Looks like a young Ca. Desert tortoise. They need to be kept warm. They are endangered. Please do your homework. They can get ERD’s if not cared for properly.


----------



## Tom (Apr 26, 2019)

Topaz2019 said:


> Looks like a young Ca. Desert tortoise. They need to be kept warm. They are endangered. Please do your homework. They can get ERD’s if not cared for properly.


Did you read the rest of the thread? The OP is in Texas. This is a wild Texas tortoise that has wandered onto their property. Please do _your_ homework.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 26, 2019)

Topaz2019 said:


> Looks like a young Ca. Desert tortoise. They need to be kept warm. They are endangered. Please do your homework. They can get ERD’s if not cared for properly.


The original poster is in Texas. It's a Texas desert tortoise.


----------



## Russiantortylady (Apr 27, 2019)

I personally think I would be calling fish and game and talking to them and seeing about what to do with it! I wouldn;t want a fine in keeping it. Just saying............


----------



## ascott (Apr 27, 2019)

tortoisenana said:


> We found this little guy in our yard. What kind is he/she? Does any one know?
> 
> View attachment 270740



I think that you offering a water hole and letting it do its own thing is perfect. They are the ones that are prone to danger in catching disease from captive torts and not the other way round. If you are not hampering its free will, then it is just doing what it does and there is no legal issue. Let it be and enjoy the fact that you are privy to seeing nature in action...


----------



## GreatJohn (Apr 27, 2019)

tortoisenana said:


> We found this little guy in our yard. What kind is he/she? Does any one know?
> 
> View attachment 270740


Call your state wildlife agency and give the Gopher Tortoise to them. They will relocate it. On the other hand, relocating the tortoise could interfere with its burrowing. Bear in mind, they do not survive long in high traffic areas like streets or highways.


----------



## GardenDmpls (Apr 27, 2019)

As a teenager in the 60's in South Texas, I used to treat these tortoises when they were hit by cars. After 6 months to a year they were ready to release. Most were males, which do a lot of wandering looking for females and are therefore crossing more roads. We released them in Welder Wildlife refuge.


----------



## tortoisenana (Apr 28, 2019)

He ( I call it he cause I'm lazy and don't want to keep saying he/she) is still hanging out in the yard. No one bothers him, he's free to go when he wants. We are keeping water available and clean if he chooses to use it. We see him in the water dish occasionally so I guess he likes it. We live on a ten acre farm with nothing but pasture land and a few farmhouses for 10-15 miles around us. Not much car/truck traffic and very little tractors at this time of the year since most are not putting out hay anymore. I am enjoying him and feel blessed that he feel comfortable in my yard. I will miss him when he moves on as I'm sure he will anytime.


----------



## tortoisenana (Apr 28, 2019)

GreatJohn said:


> Call your state wildlife agency and give the Gopher Tortoise to them. They will relocate it. On the other hand, relocating the tortoise could interfere with its burrowing. Bear in mind, they do not survive long in high traffic areas like streets or highways.


I don't think I need to call them since this is the tortoise's native habitat, he's just visiting his neighbor (me). And like I said he can come and go as he pleases. the only barriers are around each of my sulcata's enclosures and he can easily travel around the perimeter and go out into the pastures from which he came.


----------



## ascott (Apr 29, 2019)

tortoisenana said:


> He ( I call it he cause I'm lazy and don't want to keep saying he/she) is still hanging out in the yard. No one bothers him, he's free to go when he wants. We are keeping water available and clean if he chooses to use it. We see him in the water dish occasionally so I guess he likes it. We live on a ten acre farm with nothing but pasture land and a few farmhouses for 10-15 miles around us. Not much car/truck traffic and very little tractors at this time of the year since most are not putting out hay anymore. I am enjoying him and feel blessed that he feel comfortable in my yard. I will miss him when he moves on as I'm sure he will anytime.



Very cool....I too would not call anyone on the tort just being a tort....it may have been in the area for years....and just not noticed...likely will remain in the area as long as it remains good for him.


----------

